# Wanted: KY Licensed Pesticide Applicator



## treepro (Feb 24, 2010)

We are based in Lexington, KY and are seeking experienced licensed pesticide applicators. Preferred candidates will have 3+ years experience. MUST have valid Category 3 pesticide license.

Salary negotiable based upon experience and capabilities. We offer paid vacation, paid holidays, matching retirement plan, medical and dental insurance allowance, & a company phone.

This position will focus mainly on promoting Emerald Ash Borer treatment. However, the position will also involve the duties of a general Tree & Plant Healthcare specialist. 

We are one of the larger tree services in the area and are looking to continually grow & improve. All individuals must have the same mindset. 

Interested parties are encourage to email me at "[email protected]" and request an application. After the initial application, we will continue with the interviewing process.


----------



## treepro (Mar 5, 2010)

*Still seeking qualified applicants*

Please contact us at [email protected]


----------

